# Problem Updating Owncloud [Solved]

## tabanus

I just realised I have several versions of Owncloud installed, and my system is still using the oldest one (9.1.3).

I understand that I have to update each point release before getting to 10.0.0 (the latest version I have).

I ran the following command:

```
webapp-config -h localhost -d owncloud -U owncloud 9.1.4
```

But get this error:

```
Upgrading /owncloud-9.1.3 to /owncloud-9.1.4

*   Installed by root on 2017-01-09 18:10:06

*   Config files owned by 0:0

* Fatal error: Content file /var/www/localhost/htdocs/owncloud/.webapp-owncloud-9.1.3 is missing or not accessible!

* Fatal error(s) - aborting
```

In the referenced directory there is a file '.webapp' but not .webapp-owncloud-9.1.3.

How do I proceed? Thanks

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *tabanus wrote:*   

> In the referenced directory there is a file '.webapp' but not .webapp-owncloud-9.1.3.

 

Didn't you remove it by hand to prevent warning in owncloud itself ?

May be could you remove 9.1.3 (-C) then re-install it (-I) , and finally upgrade to 10.0.0 (-U) ?

----------

## tabanus

I had no memory of deleting .web-app-owncloud-9.1.3, but checked in /root where I backup all my config files before deleting and there it was!

Restoring it allowed the upgrade to proceed as expected. Thanks.

----------

